# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Периферийные устройства >  Максимально экономичный ксерокс

## goacher

Нужно поставить максимально экономичный ксерокс. Какой модели лучше купить?
чтобы была максимальная выручка.

----------


## giveammo

Выручка зависит от покупателей, имхо. Экономичность "ксерокса" на выручку влияет мало.

----------


## koleban

Карандаш .... вот только медленно :)
Формат какой (А3, А4) ?
Киосера Мита - вечный из обычных.
Оригинальный Xerox или Промышленный Canon - но это все А3

----------

